# ARP main studs ttrs DAZA



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi.
Do anyone know if the ARP main studs from the 4 cyl TSI 204-5408 fit the TTRS DAZA engine, or is there any specific main studs that must be used.

Let me know any suggestion.
Thanks kenneth


----------

